# Getting the VM out ....



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I will be looking on YouTube and doing a Google search, but thought Id ask the experts here ...... How do you get the VM out ?! 
I sat last night with a bag of Jacobs Wool , hand picking the little bits out and fluffing the wool for carding ....

I am either
... a perfectionist trying to get it ALL out .....

... impatient , as this takes a looooong time .....:yawn:

... unawares there is an EASIER way !!! :hysterical:

What do YOU do ?!?!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There is the challenge, indeed.
Suint bath, multiple rinsings and a lot of combing/carding for the tougher ones.....

That said, I have found several yarn brands, particularly a couple from Canada :huh: that seem to pride themselves categorically by the degree of vm they leave in the finished yarn. :grit:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a slicker brush.
Grab a dirty lock and twist it in the middle.
Pinch it tight between my fingers and brush one half out.
Once it is all fanned out I give it a shake.
Turn the lock around and do the same to the other end.

Also, if you card fairly SLOWLY, a lot of vm will fall out when the cards are coming away from eachother.
Then even more falls out while you spin.
AND even more falls out when you wash the yarn. 
Sometimes even MORE comes out after you knit the garment and wash it. :teehee:

Even mill-processed roving has some vm in it. 
I dont think you can get every speck of it out. 
At least *I* cant.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> agreeing with everyone.......


You've stumbled across some of those pesky Canadian VM wool yarns, too ? :grouphug:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ah ....ok... I dont need to get obessive ... COOL - a GOOGLE day ! I am so new to all this terminology .....but it's SO fun learning !!! Thanks guys ....Ill try carding and using a dog brush this afternoon !! So much for waiting for Tour De Fleece !!!


----------



## Happyhomemama (Jul 13, 2005)

This is good to know. I nearly make myself crazy trying to get it all out and I still.can't.get.it.all.:hair


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The real key to getting most of the VM out of fleeces? Check the fleece over and buy ones that have as little amount of VM as it can. Okay smart-alack response but really, I have rejected a lot of fleeces because of the amount of VM in them. Otherwise it is as everyone says. Most of it will fall out along the way, all except the tiniest bits.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If there is a lot of VM in the wool I comb it first.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good advice, Marchwind! at first, wasted lots of time on not so great fleeces, the experience was helpful- but wont do that again. Nasty stuff gets skirted, raspberries love it. Oh 2nd on wool picker! Love it for really sticking together fleeces, like mohair, as well.


----------

